# OpenOffice.org Aqua : Sun supporte officiellement le port !!



## ericb2 (3 Mai 2007)

C'est une nouvelle extr&#232;mement importante pour le port Mac OS X d'OpenOffice.org :

Sun va mettre deux d&#233;veloppeurs &#224; plein temps sur le port natif (Aqua) d'OpenOffice.org pour Mac OS X. 
Ces deux d&#233;veloppeurs ne sont autres (dans un premier temps) qu'Herbert Duerr et Philipp Lohmann. C'est simple, on ne pouvait avoir meilleurs sp&#233;cialistes pour les probl&#232;mes que nous avons &#224; r&#233;gler !

Je pense que le d&#233;veloppement va acc&#233;l&#233;rer  ;-)

&#192; suivre ..

Liens: 

Blog GullFoss

Blog Erwin Tehnumberg

Mon blog

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## DualG4 (3 Mai 2007)

J'avais lu &#231;a sur ton blog ce matin. 

Ca, plus les d&#233;veloppeurs du "Google Summer of Code", c'est la f&#234;te. On risque d'avoir une bien belle version d'OpenOffice.


----------



## ericb2 (3 Mai 2007)

Ooops, oui, j'ai oublié de parler du SoC, pour lequel nous avons décroché deux sujets :

- *Modifier l 'interface utilisateur pour respecter les Aqua Human Interface Guidelines* ( je vais mentorer Ismael Merzaq )

-* Mac OS X Address Book Integration*  ( Omer Bar-Or est l'étudiant, mentoré par Sébastien Plisson)

Voir *Mac OS X port and Summer of Code 2007* pour plus d'informations.

Je rappelle que si des développeurs souhaitent nous rejoindre, ils sont les bienvenus.

Le plus simple, c'est IRC : 

Serveur :  irc.freenode.net
Channel : #ooo_macport ( en anglais )

-- 
ericb


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2007)

C'est effectivement une bonne nouvelle tant pour le projet que pour les utilisateurs finaux.
Bon point pour SUN.


----------



## tornade13 (21 Mai 2007)

Salut a tous

La version de OOo pour Mac, doit etre mise en place en DL en Mai selon la timeline, c'est toujours d'actualité ?


----------



## ericb2 (21 Mai 2007)

On ne peut rien promettre (nous sommes un logiciel libre, et les resources ne sont pas garanties), mais on va faire de notre mieux.


----------



## tornade13 (21 Mai 2007)

Merci ericb2, on a hate au boulot de tester cette version, mais que c'est long...


----------



## ericb2 (21 Mai 2007)

Que les choses soient claires : je n'ai pas parlé d'une version stable


----------



## DualG4 (22 Mai 2007)

tornade13 a dit:


> Merci ericb2, on a hate au boulot de tester cette version, mais que c'est long...



Va faire un tour sur le blog d'Eric si tu veux savoir exactement où ils en sont (lien donné tout en haut de ce fil).


----------

